# Commitment...



## BattleHawk (21 Dec 2006)

I have always wanted to join the Army Cadets, but I'm not sure about the commitment. I have always played hockey, and this year I made a Rep team, of traveling team. (High class hockey for you non-hockey types ) I'm not sure when the Cadets meet, but I know that there would be some conflict between hockey and Cadets. I'm not sure if I should join now, or wait until the off-season when I can devote all of my time. Two of my friends are already in the Cadets, and I'm worryed about falling behind. Any suggestions?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2006)

If you read some of these, they will help you in answering many of your questions and help in asking questions:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

There are some topics covering your concerns.


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Rocketryan (21 Dec 2006)

I was on a Lacrosse Rep Team.(Not anymore) And I was in Air Cadets.
You just have to set your priorities.
For me. A Co's parade was more important than a game, while a game was more important then a regular parade night, which was more important than a practice,which is more important than sports nights.
I had fellow cadets just tell me what happened the nights I missed. Only problem with lacrosse was that during the summer I was at camp and a lot of games go on during summer so i missed most of them. For hockey it wont be too bad.
Also, depending where your game is, and what time, you could go for half of cadets and then go to the game.(A buddy did that).

In conclusion: Just figure out your priorities. And don't miss important nights. 

Hope I helped, if not ignore me


----------



## yoman (21 Dec 2006)

How many games/practices do you have a week? I know where I live competitive teams usually have at least 3 practices/games a week.


----------



## BattleHawk (21 Dec 2006)

I have a practice and dryland for all of monday night, and my coach keeps finding little bits of practice time every week. So not much I can do about that. But I'm garenteed 2 games a week, one always on friday, and the other is an away game so no control over that either. Thanks for your help guys, I was just looking for some help in decideing, and thats what I got.


----------



## yoman (21 Dec 2006)

Just for a little comparison, I play house league hockey and so far this year I've missed 5 games and about 3 practices due to cadets. This is with an average of 2 games a week and an odd practice every week or so. I have missed zero parade nights and zero weekend activities with cadets. This is me, it doesn't mean you have to be like me and not miss cadets at all. I know plenty of people who miss parade nights here and there because they have hockey or some other commitment. One thing to remember though is that if you miss too many parade nights you might be asked to leave cadets. Its all a balancing act and what your priorities are. 

Let us know what you decide.

Good luck.


----------



## BattleHawk (21 Dec 2006)

Well, unfourtunatly, I've found that parade night is Mondays, and as mentioned above, Mondays are practice nights, so I'm just gonna wait. But I don't plan on playing Rep hockey for at least another 2 years, Due to my size vs. some of the guys I'll face playing rep. I'm just wondering if there is a way to speed your way through the ranks, because I'd start as a green star, and my friends are both red. Any idea if its possible?


----------



## yoman (21 Dec 2006)

In air cadets you can combine levels 1 and 2 in the same training year if you join when your 14 or older and before January.

Is there an army cadets out there who wants let us know if they have such a system?


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (22 Dec 2006)

I'd go with hockey over cadets, just my opinion, theres always time later for Reserves if you desire and depending on what unit you join there more likely to welcome in a good hockey play over a good cadet  
Your only going to be playing really competitive hockey for a short time in your life I'd enjoy it and make the most of it. 
Once your in the Res it's different, Army first above all else usually.


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 Dec 2006)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> I'd go with hockey over cadets, just my opinion,



I'd have to disgree

Cadets is such a geat organisation for kids to join to learn leadership and team working skills.  There is no other organisation out there that can offer youth so much (and for free!) than cadets.  Frankly I dont get why there arent more kids in the program. 

I can thank cadets for making me the kind of person I am today and for the endless opportunities it has and can offer me.  It has helped me get jobs, acceptance into police department youth programs, scholarships etc, and hasnt cost me a cent.  

It has taught me so many skills that nothing else can and even though I'm aging out soon, I still learn more and more every time I go on an FTX, attend a CSTC or just a regular training night.


----------



## Klc (28 Dec 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> In air cadets you can combine levels 1 and 2 in the same training year if you join when your 14 or older and before January.
> 
> Is there an army cadets out there who wants let us know if they have such a system?



As of 3 years ago, there was a system where a cadet above a certain age can 'challenge' a star level. They were lent the pam for the level, usually over the summer - and took the test at the beginning of the year.

I don't know if it's still done, or if it was a national thing - but I know the Army cadets in MB/NW ONT region had this program as of 3 years ago.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (17 Jan 2007)

what city are you from battle hawk ?


----------



## BattleHawk (22 Apr 2007)

Coquitlam (Near Vancouver) The Cadet corp my friends are in has a # in the 2000's and their at Quayquitlam elementary school while the legion is being renovated


----------



## ryanmann356 (22 Apr 2007)

BattleHawk said:
			
		

> The Cadet corp my friends are in has a # in the 2000's



Do you mean corps number?


----------



## stealthylizard (22 Apr 2007)

You have to decide what your priorities are.  I was also in the same position at one time, kind of, (I was already in Cadets when baseball started up) but with playing baseball.  I had a pretty good idea that I wouldn't make it into pro-ball, and at the time, I had my sights set on RMC, so I stuck with cadets.  The RMC thing never panned out, eventually went PRes, but I don't once regret placing cadets first, except for maybe not staying in until I aged out.  The star system has probably changed since I "retired" back in 1995/1996, so I will stay in my lane.  

Unfortunately  with hockey running most of the late fall through early spring, that doesn't give you a lot of time to spend doing the cadet thing at the same time.  During the summer, most, if not all, corps close down while everyone is away doing their summer training, and the summer camps are vital to rank advancement.  At one point, you had to attend at least 60% of parades to be eligible to attend summer training.  I am not sure if that rule still applies.

Glad to see the cadet system still going.  Some of us "old timers" think when we leave it will all fall apart, but just goes to show, that there are many behind us willing to keep the programme up and running, with great results.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Apr 2007)

stealthylizard

to be eligible to a camp, one cadet must have attend 75% of training night and, have passed their star program (for army cadet). Of course the final decision of who is recommended to go to camp, is the unit CO. Afterward dependending on who is going or not depends of several things like level of camps, type of camps.


As for the decision to join or not, like many said, prioritise your activities. Cadet can sometimes become quite demanding in time as you go up in levels of responsibility.

What you could check out, is when does unit holds its training night, some are doing it on Friday, other on wensday and  I know a unit that does it Saturday during the day. Then perhaps you will be able to find a place that suits your schedule. 

Is it better to go cadet or hockey, I will not answer on this, it depends on what you like the best. Perhaps you could try cadet like for a month and see what it time it is taking you.

All of my cadet and I has a agreement, each cadet must try it a month before committing to cadet. In that period if they leave, they leave no questions ask unless, I suspect something is happening. after that trial period, I will have a good discussion with the cadet that wish to leave. 

The best thing I could suggest is take a paper sheet and write down all the "pro" and and the "con" to see what suits you best. I you need more info, try to ask at your school, there is likely to be other member of the cadet unit you wish to join.

Hope it helps.


----------



## stealthylizard (22 Apr 2007)

It was actually BattleHawk, that was interested in joining cadets.  But thank you for the clarification, mysteriousmind, on attendance requirements, some things had changed.  

I still remember quite a bit about Vernon, excellent training area for cadets. It was once used for Reserve training as well.  We always prided ourselves on better looking drill than the Reserves that were there for summer training,  ;D.  I still have nightmares of VD (Vernon Dust), lol.  I spent many a summer there.  Foxtrot for basic, Echo for CL.  I went to Whitehorse for CLI-P, the year they changed it from Wilderness Training. Returned to Vernon for Advanced Band P&D, as I was not old enough yet to attend as a staff cadet, and I tried out for the biathlon team one winter as well in Vernon.  I still think of ice cold beer when I hear the pipes play Black Bear, lol.  Anyways, enjoy the time you spend in cadets.  It goes by quickly, and at the end of it, you wonder where all of it went.  This is where I will date myself, when I first joined we had master silver star and Cadet Officer ranks too.  They were phased out in my 2nd year.  Acer Acerpori.


----------



## BattleHawk (22 Apr 2007)

Yes, I do mean corps number


----------



## armchair_throwaway (23 Apr 2007)

I know you said you've always wanted to join the Army cadet and have friends there, but if Monday night is not good for you, you may want to try out Air Cadet. There are two in the Tri-Cities area (I've been in both) 754 in Port Moody and 777 in Port Coquitlam. Both are excellent squadrons.

754: Meets on Wednesday Night. It's a pretty big squadron and have tons of funding for non-parade night activities.

777: Newer squadron that branched out of 754. I believe the parade night is Thursday if it's not changed. A smaller squadron where everyone literally knows everybody. Less activities due to less funding; sometimes do joint exercises with other squadrons.

I'll tell you my experience about other commitment and cadet. I used to be in a swim club so I know how demanding a sport team can be. I was out of the club when I was in cadet but I still took Chinese school on Saturday. Now most of the "fun" activities are on weekends, the more you go to these, the more you are recognized in the squadron and the higher the chance you get promoted. A lot of times I had to skip either the school or the weekend exercises (some are mandatory, like fundraising). In a big squadron, when you don't participate much (ie. only show up on parade night), no one will know you exist. 

I finally quit Chinese school so I could have more time for cadet. When I got to 777, I was in flag party, which meets once a week, and went on every activities possible. Even though I joined cadet (15yo) pretty late, I was able to go to 2 3-weeks summer camps and made Flight Sergeant (3rd highest rank in Air Cadet). I was allowed to challenge a level FYI.

If you are pretty committed to hockey and you think it will take up most of your time, I'd suggest you don't join cadet. In cadet, there is always something to do during the week, band, drill team, flag party, rifle, weekend ex. I've known many cadets who'd quit because they either don't want to try or don't have time for any activities other than parade night. Parade nights aren't boring, but it's pretty much going to classes and it may get repetitive. If you think you can balance hockey and cadet, then I won't stop you. Just remember high school will also be more deanding as you get to a higher grade.

This is just my experience so it may be different for you. Depending on which squadron (or Army corps) you want to join, people will have a different attitude towards skipping parade nights or not attending activities even though you are trying your hardest to make it work.


----------



## armymack (24 Apr 2007)

If 2 of your friends are in Cadets why don't you just ask them what day cadets meet. Then you can decide what would be more important or if it would conflict at all with hockey. 

Best of Luck..


----------

